
Æternity – a scalable oracle machine – testnet and OS contribution campaign - aeternity
https://aeternity.com
======
aeternity
for open source development contributions
[https://blog.aeternity.com/security-transparency-
simplicity-...](https://blog.aeternity.com/security-transparency-
simplicity-1411fad10974)

